# Do mules guard ?



## horsepoor21

I have an opportunity to get a nice looking mule for a good price ,delivered to my house (it's no fun not owning a pickup and trailer ! LOL ). 

I've recently had a thread in the goat forum about the aweful coyote problem we have , sometimes having up to 5 coyotes just hanging out in the pen and/or pasture with my horses and cows .

We're getting an LGD for the goats and poultry but I need something to guard with the other livestock . We have 40 acres for the bigger livestock but in the fall/winter we get to use the neighbor's 200 acres to graze on so it'd be nice to have something out there with them too .

Lots of folks suggested a donkey to guard , I can't seem to find one close enough since I need it delivered . So does anyone know how a mule would do ?

Wouldn't mind owning a mule anyways as hubby would like a pack mule for hunting.

Thankyou in advance for your help !


----------



## wr

You must remember that mules and donks do guard but they don't always guard the way you want them to. As a rule, they tend to guard territory, not flock so you could find that they may accept the goats but not the kids so your mortality rate could be even higher. We've had several members pose this question and most have come back asking for help because their guard animal is showing signs of agression or killing. 

I can't tell you what to do but I would ask you to very carefully consider the situation before bringing in an additional unknown factor.


----------



## ShyAnne

My mini mule did guard well, but she was born with goats and baby goats around. She did know the difference between our dogs and stray dogs. She would have stomped or kicked a coyote for sure. 
But if its just going to be in with the horses and cows you may have an adjustment period but should work out ok. 
find out if the mule has been with cows and horses before.


----------



## wr

ShyAnne, just because it has been with other stock at one time doesn't ensure things will work the same way at a new location. The would better hold true if they guarded stock and not area. The best way to be sure it does work well is to buy a weanling and raise it with your own stock from the beginning. 

Of all those we've heard looking to get a mule or donkey for a guard animal, you're one of very few that had a positive experience.


----------



## columbiasc

DS's mule will kill snakes, he has chased our little terrier mutt mix out of the pasture, she learned not to mess with him. The neighbors son has a small dog that visits now and then. I have to go over there and let them know that bad things might happen.
He does not have a mean bone in his body but he does guard his area. Bubba ran 7 deer out of here in quick fashion when he saw them. So I would say 'yes' mules are guard animals.


----------



## columbiasc

One more idea here,, a .243 and a steady hand will work wonders with coyotes. sounds like wide open space where you live, POP a cap in them, as in long range crowd control. Works for me. In Mo, no season or limit on coyotes.


----------



## Kent

Are you sure that your bigger stock needs guarded?


----------



## ShyAnne

wr said:


> ShyAnne, just because it has been with other stock at one time doesn't ensure things will work the same way at a new location. The would better hold true if they guarded stock and not area. The best way to be sure it does work well is to buy a weanling and raise it with your own stock from the beginning.
> 
> Of all those we've heard looking to get a mule or donkey for a guard animal, you're one of very few that had a positive experience.




Then thats probably why she worked out well in our pasture because she was born there. She was raised with our goats and always was around when the kids were born. She just knew they cycle here.


----------



## wr

That's exactly why you're so happy with her. 

Coyotes shouldn't bother large stock unless they're hybrid or very hungry although they can be a problem during calving. If they are that bad, you might be better off buying a couple bred longhorns. I raised them for years and they do a great job of eliminating predators.


----------



## Joshie

I've heard that they might kill dogs.


----------



## jil101ca

I had a mule last year.... he would tolerate having a horse in the field with him (sometimes) but nothing else. I put my 2 bucks in with him once and he tried to kill one of them. He came from a cattle farm (born and raised) and would not allow cattle in his field either. The older he got the worse he became about protecting his field to the point that he went out alone.


----------



## sidepasser

Well here is what I know from owning a mule for the past umpteen years. 

1. A mule is a mule..they have their OWN ideas about what to protect and what can pass through. Doesn't matter much if they know a dog/coyote or not, if they take a notion to stomp your cutie pie sheltie into a cow pie, they might do it. 

My dogs are never allowed in the pasture with the mule. Some days she is tolerant, other days she will go right after the dog. 

2. Mules love other mules, donkeys, horses. They do NOT do so well alone. but if you have two mules/a mule and horse or a mule and donk, they will stand by and watch the wild dogs eat your goats cause they are so "in love" with their pasture mate.

3. Exception to Rule 2 - both mules may decide to obliterate the dogs/coyotes and goats.

Raise mule with whatever you want it to guard. It will guard, but don't be surprised if your dog gets stomped one day. Some mules never go off on a dog, but my mule will, even if she has seen the dog every day for the past ten years. 

I'd say if you are going to get this mule, do not turn it out immediately with a herd of goats, put the mule beside the goats and let them get used to each other, then introduce one or two goats to the mule and give them an escape (put a rail up across a corner or something so the mule can't stomp them) and they can escape.

Good luck - mules are funny and have their own ideas and the best advice I can give you is never to mistreat the mule in any way unless the mule has done something to deserve it..they remember it and will, if it takes five years, get you back if they think they have been reprimanded for no reason. 
Weird I know but true.


----------

